# Breeder- Red Canyon Retriever?



## BestGirlMaya (Nov 30, 2015)

Does anyone have any feedback for me regarding Red Canyon Retrievers in Utah? Considering getting a puppy from them. Thanks!!


----------



## Helo's Mom (Oct 16, 2011)

I live in Utah and have never heard of them but that doesn't mean anything. I looked at their web site and don't see any clearances listed. Maybe you could call and ask them about clearances.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

There is too little information on their website to make an informed decision. You may try calling them, but I would look elsewhere.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Orthopedic Foundation for Animals is Colt's page - his sire has no clearances.. Their dog Duke has no clearances. 
Here is Adi's page- Orthopedic Foundation for Animals
She has a half sib who didn't pass elbows. Their bitch Callie has no clearances. Because they use their own dogs with questionable breeding quality on their girls, I doubt they consider what the girls need to make more correct puppies than the parents are. Scout, who is the dam of the litter that's available is not on their site, so there's not any way to determine if she has clearances.. and we know Duke has no clearances. I would call this a $400-$700 litter, and you should be aware you may have issues downline that fully clearances and correct parents would give you a hedge against. That they are willing to pop pup on the plane also gives me red flags. There's no price on the site, so if they are in the range that's reasonable you may want to chance it. I personally wish I would see new breeders put their money in clearances and competition to hone their eye to correct structure BEFORE they spend so much on a flashy website.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Is there a reason you are looking all the way out to Utah? There are some excellent breeders in Michigan, Indiana, Ohio and Illinois.

What are you looking for in a pup?


----------



## BestGirlMaya (Nov 30, 2015)

They are asking $1400 for their pup and another $400 for a flight. That seemed pretty steep to me! I did ask about clearances and they are assured me all was normal but did not give any details which is a red flag to me. I will be passing on this litter and putting a deposit on a puppy from an upcoming litter at Millstones Golden in Clarkson, MI 
Thank you all of your help! I value your input!



Prism Goldens said:


> Orthopedic Foundation for Animals is Colt's page - his sire has no clearances.. Their dog Duke has no clearances.
> Here is Adi's page- Orthopedic Foundation for Animals
> She has a half sib who didn't pass elbows. Their bitch Callie has no clearances. Because they use their own dogs with questionable breeding quality on their girls, I doubt they consider what the girls need to make more correct puppies than the parents are. Scout, who is the dam of the litter that's available is not on their site, so there's not any way to determine if she has clearances.. and we know Duke has no clearances. I would call this a $400-$700 litter, and you should be aware you may have issues downline that fully clearances and correct parents would give you a hedge against. That they are willing to pop pup on the plane also gives me red flags. There's no price on the site, so if they are in the range that's reasonable you may want to chance it. I personally wish I would see new breeders put their money in clearances and competition to hone their eye to correct structure BEFORE they spend so much on a flashy website.


----------



## BestGirlMaya (Nov 30, 2015)

I will be going with a breeder in Michigan that does extensive testing on their sires and dams


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

I am not sure if this is the same breeder, but if it is, you might want to look at this old thread.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...er-breeder-puppy/39624-millstone-goldens.html


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

What are you looking for in a puppy? 

Have you contacted FDGRC's breed referral?


----------



## cw0509 (Jun 20, 2016)

BestGirlMaya said:


> Does anyone have any feedback for me regarding Red Canyon Retrievers in Utah? Considering getting a puppy from them. Thanks!!


Hello, I am looking to get one from them as well. Did you ever purchase a puppy from them?


----------



## cw0509 (Jun 20, 2016)

Just saw this! I asked if i could come visit the pups and the parents but they were never able to seem to be able to give me a response to that and I felt like they didnt want me to.


----------



## BestGirlMaya (Nov 30, 2015)

cw0509 said:


> Hello, I am looking to get one from them as well. Did you ever purchase a puppy from them?


 
Would it be possible for me to send you a private message? I would be happy to answer any questions about this breeder if you are still interested. I'm not sure if it is breaking the rules to give you my work email but it is [email protected]. Hopefully I don't get in trouble for that  If you want to get ahold of me please feel free to


----------



## lme2020 (Jan 4, 2020)

BestGirlMaya said:


> Would it be possible for me to send you a private message? I would be happy to answer any questions about this breeder if you are still interested. I'm not sure if it is breaking the rules to give you my work email but it is [email protected]. Hopefully I don't get in trouble for that  If you want to get ahold of me please feel free to


Hi there! I know that this is an old post, but I am also considering getting a puppy from RCR. Any chance we could connect on what you learned during your research?


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

I'm curious as to why you would even consider this breeder? Every post, and from very knowledgeable people, gives this breeder a poor review and why. I would really doubt if anything is changed but feel free to offer reg. name and/or number and someone will verify the current information.


----------



## Aurunner98 (Jan 8, 2021)

Prism Goldens said:


> Orthopedic Foundation for Animals is Colt's page - his sire has no clearances.. Their dog Duke has no clearances.
> Here is Adi's page- Orthopedic Foundation for Animals
> She has a half sib who didn't pass elbows. Their bitch Callie has no clearances. Because they use their own dogs with questionable breeding quality on their girls, I doubt they consider what the girls need to make more correct puppies than the parents are. Scout, who is the dam of the litter that's available is not on their site, so there's not any way to determine if she has clearances.. and we know Duke has no clearances. I would call this a $400-$700 litter, and you should be aware you may have issues downline that fully clearances and correct parents would give you a hedge against. That they are willing to pop pup on the plane also gives me red flags. There's no price on the site, so if they are in the range that's reasonable you may want to chance it. I personally wish I would see new breeders put their money in clearances and competition to hone their eye to correct structure BEFORE they spend so much on a flashy website.


I went to their website too looking for puppy information and the English and overall grammar seems sketchy. I personally will look elsewhere.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Present day- the boys still only have hips/elbows, and two of the girls (Bugsy and Dakota) w upcoming litters are not on the site so who knows about them-since we do not know reg names- but Robin has zero on OFA.


----------



## DPGoldens (3 mo ago)

Hello, I have Golden Retrievers (2) from Red Canyon Retrievers. I adore them. They are healthy, smart, beautiful dogs. Janie the owner is always willing to help answer questions. Duke DOES have his OFA and his score was "Excellent" which is above standard for Golden Retrievers. All her studs have OFA testing done. I know they no longer ship their puppies, but will meet families to help with travel, which I've appreciated. She has also done genetic panels I believe. All her dogs are AKC registered.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

DPGoldens said:


> Hello, I have Golden Retrievers (2) from Red Canyon Retrievers. I adore them. They are healthy, smart, beautiful dogs. Janie the owner is always willing to help answer questions. _Duke DOES have his OFA and his score was "Excellent" which is above standard for Golden Retrievers._ *All her studs have OFA testing done.* I know they no longer ship their puppies, but will meet families to help with travel, which I've appreciated. She has also done genetic panels I believe. All her dogs are AKC registered.


The bold and unlined statement is not factual.

None of their stud dogs have full and verifiable health certifications which would be elbows and hips after 24 months (before any breeding), heart by a Cardiologist after 12 months and eyes annually. All of their stud dogs are missing any eye or heart certifications. Some are either Dysplastic or missing certifications in a way that implies Dysplastic results being suppressed. One has no certifications at all.




Prism Goldens said:


> Orthopedic Foundation for Animals is Colt's page - his sire has no clearances.. Their dog Duke has no clearances.
> Here is Adi's page- Orthopedic Foundation for Animals
> She has a half sib who didn't pass elbows. Their bitch Callie has no clearances. Because they use their own dogs with questionable breeding quality on their girls, I doubt they consider what the girls need to make more correct puppies than the parents are. Scout, who is the dam of the litter that's available is not on their site, so there's not any way to determine if she has clearances.. and we know Duke has no clearances. I would call this a $400-$700 litter, and you should be aware you may have issues downline that fully clearances and correct parents would give you a hedge against. That they are willing to pop pup on the plane also gives me red flags. There's no price on the site, so if they are in the range that's reasonable you may want to chance it. I personally wish I would see new breeders put their money in clearances and competition to hone their eye to correct structure BEFORE they spend so much on a flashy website.


I requoted Prism because it is still very relevant and good information. Your reply I put in red and italics that Duke does have certifications and they are above standard seems in response to Prism’s post. There are several issues with that response.

Prism’s assessment of missing certifications was correct in 2016 when she posted. Red Canyon Retrievers did not test his hips and elbows until July 2018.
Excellent is not above standard. The excellent hip rating is one of three normal findings for hips that result in OFA certification for hips.
Meeting the standard for health certifications in Goldens would require all four OFA certifications (hips, elbows, eyes heart), which this breeder does not do. Exceeding would be things like testing hearts by cardiologist and echocardiogram.
Duke - missing heart and eyes. Was bred without any certifications.





Advanced Search | OFA







ofa.org





Ruger - missing heart and eyes





Advanced Search | OFA







ofa.org





Big Ben - Has hip Dysplaysia and missing heart and eyes.





Advanced Search | OFA







ofa.org





Rooster -Missing elbow certification implies Dysplastic finding and missing heart and eyes.





Advanced Search | OFA







ofa.org





Clint - No OFA records as of 10/11/2022.He has no certifications yet is already producing litters.

None of this list of verifiable facts paints any positive change for this health risky breeder.


----------

